# Account Importing Problem



## Dragoneer (Dec 14, 2005)

If you're having problems importing your account PLEASE let us know in this thread. We are working on solving the issue why certain people are not getting e-mails sent to them.
*
NOTE: *Import Keys are sent to the e-mail address that was associated to your OLD address. This is done as a security issue.


----------



## Arakupa (Dec 14, 2005)

When I try to sign up for importing, it tells me that the authentication has failed.  I don't think its because Im using the wrong email though, because I only have 1 address that I use.


----------



## felekar (Dec 14, 2005)

Well, try and try as I might, no luck getting it to send me the e-mail. 

Account: Felekar
E-mail: felekar (at) earthlink.net


----------



## ferretsage (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm having troubles.

When I try to import my old data, it says,

"Connecting to the backup server...connected!

Verifying your account information...account authenticated!"

But no email arrives and my user page is not updated.


----------



## MehndiX (Dec 14, 2005)

I get the same thing as Ferretsage.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Dec 14, 2005)

Err...My old email for my FA account was hacked and deleted recently, so what do I do? 

EDIT: I meant to say, the email connected to my old FA account. My new email is arrowtibbs(at)hotmail(dot)com and my old one was arrowtibbs(at)sbcglobal(dot)net. If it's possible, could I get the email sent to my new one?


----------



## TORA (Dec 14, 2005)

Same problem here!

Username: TORA
E-mail: almightytora (atto) yahoo (dotto) com


----------



## shep (Dec 14, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> certain people are not getting e-mails sent to them.



That's me


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 14, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> We are working on solving the issue why certain people are not getting e-mails sent to them.



Add me to the list of people who aren't getting the e-mail. I even checked Gmail's spam folder and my mail server's spam folder as well. By the looks of it, it's getting lost on the way to Gmail. Either that, or Gmail is bouncing it for some reason.


----------



## FurryD (Dec 14, 2005)

And another one here.

Username and Email of the old account is the same I used for the new one, FurryD, furry_dreamer@gmx.at
I tried multiple times, never arrives, not filtered by the spam filters either.


----------



## UnicornPrae (Dec 14, 2005)

I have got nothing. Either e-mail account help I am still here but want to get back in. I may be dense but it has been so long since I used my password I have got no idea what it is anymore.

Contact unicornprae@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## Showkaizer (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah I'm not getting an email either =/ I think its just my luck though ^_^;


----------



## Shenzikhan (Dec 14, 2005)

ferretsage said:
			
		

> I'm having troubles.
> 
> When I try to import my old data, it says,
> 
> ...




The same thing happend to me it said the sak same thing.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2005)

Yep, same here like with most of the guys.
Everything seem to work, I just never get that mail.


----------



## Sarxory (Dec 14, 2005)

*Problems with Importing and other things*

Hey..so, I appear to be having a problem.  I'm not getting the e-mail, even though the site tells me retrieval successful.  Also, I tried to do the reset password thing, because I couldn't remember what I'd picked.  I'm not getting the e-mail telling me my reset password, either.  So now I'm kinda locked out of my own account.

what do I do?


----------



## Swampwulf (Dec 14, 2005)

I managed to get all of my old stuff imported with absolutely no problem.
The thing with my account is that it was about an hour or so before the ddbase got corrupted (or what ever it was that caused the rollback)

Now my stuff isn't showing up, there's art by another artists linked to all the names of my pieces, and I keep getting told that any attmpt to re-import is invalid.

Shame.
It all seemed to be going nice and smoothly.


----------



## kantai (Dec 14, 2005)

I still didn't got the e-mail that I suppost to get after doing the first part. What's up with that? :?


----------



## SmSFoxx (Dec 14, 2005)

I was able to import all my stuff without much problem at first.

Next day, I log in, all my old work was gone, and every time I try to import again, it won't work. :x 

Is this gonna be fixed or what do I need to/can do?


----------



## Tikara (Dec 14, 2005)

Okay, I've said this on another board, bit I'll say it here...

*If you sent your confrimation code, but no "New Email" notification shows up, check in your Junk Mail folder. That happened to me when I first sent my code.*


----------



## Victoria Viper (Dec 14, 2005)

ferretsage said:
			
		

> When I try to import my old data, it says,
> 
> "Connecting to the backup server...connected!
> 
> ...



Yep, same here, too. I requested the import about a day ago, and still no e-mail. Nothing in my Junk Mail folder, either. Nothing at all. I hope Hotmail isn't being stupid and just not sending it to me. It does that, some times....


----------



## RailRide (Dec 14, 2005)

My username and email address is the same now as it was on FA's first incarnation. I too get the "authenticated successfully" message, but no email arrives.

I've spoken to others whose name/address also have not changed between iterations and they had no problems.

In respose to the suggestion that one's email provider is rejecting the message as spam, I tried changing my current account's address to one of my alternates. The result of this was "authentication failed". I changed it back and while authentication claims to succeed, I still get no email.

All the while, my ISP's spam filter settings aren't particularly aggressive. Anything originating from FurAffinity's domain should've gotten through, considering how much "ViagraCialis", phony Rolex, and Paypal phish scams manage to get through to my Inbox. 

---PCJ


----------



## DarkVixen (Dec 15, 2005)

I can't even seem to access the account importing page.
It comes up as a blank white page in both Safari AND Internet Explorer.


----------



## Zikid (Dec 15, 2005)

I am having the same problem as DarkVixen. I am heart broken indeed.


----------



## fji1 (Dec 15, 2005)

i got though the whole email and username process...but no email. so i switched my email on my account, but nothing happend...so how do i get my stuff back online? if someone finds a way or getting names on a list (original FA name was fji), send it to my gmail account: phatj09@gmail.com


----------



## Rann (Dec 15, 2005)

I, too, never receive the confirmation email for authenticating my old account.


----------



## Zaine Otter (Dec 15, 2005)

I have yet to recieve an e-mail with my activation code or whatever...  It's been a full 24 hours at least.


----------



## Goddess (Dec 15, 2005)

*Problem Here*

I just got back in town and notice an importing link... Um does that link work still? B/c I keep getting a blank white screen.


----------



## Janet Merai (Dec 15, 2005)

Try adding a slash.

E.g.: http://www.furaffinity.net/import/

I too got a white screen when forgetting the import"/"

Edit- Never mind, it is not working for me either.  Something must be up with the server.


----------



## Goddess (Dec 15, 2005)

Janet Merai said:
			
		

> Try adding a slash.
> 
> E.g.: http://www.furaffinity.net/import/
> 
> ...



Yeah I had tryed it too and it did that.. Oh well I guess I will wait. Thanks though.


----------



## ITOMIC (Dec 15, 2005)

YEah me too. It said it imported but I never got any mail conformation. It's been a week. What gives?


----------



## Shira (Dec 15, 2005)

Like a lot of others here, I got the "authentication successful" message but never received an e-mail. No sign of it in the spam folder either. The import page is presently completely broken or else I'd try again.


----------



## Rey (Dec 15, 2005)

My specific story is that I tried several times over several days to import it and didn't get any e-mails.  Except that I checked the spam filter on Tuesday, and it turns out that I did get one on late Saturday night.  So I tried putting the code in, but I got an error message saying the code was invalid.  I reasoned that it was because I sent my username and e-mail address at least a couple more times after I actually got that e-mail, so the code was no longer valid.  So I tried the import page one more time on Tuesday, and so far have not gotten any e-mail back in my inbox or spam filter.  And right now the import page seems to be down, so I couldn't try anyway.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 15, 2005)

ITOMIC said:
			
		

> YEah me too. It said it imported but I never got any mail conformation. It's been a week. What gives?


Has only been back up (officially) a couple of days. Try again? :?

(Yeah, I've had many problems with confirmation emails on other communities in the past and has usually been near-impossible to tell whether the email was actually sent, or not).

_*claws crossed*_


----------



## Drakee (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah, I tried last week and I never got an email either <:/


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 15, 2005)

Drakee said:
			
		

> Yeah, I tried last week and I never got an email either <:/


Hrmm; so the system set you up a "blank" userpage http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Drakee/ (registered date = blank, as usual!) but you can't get into that, nor request a new password?


----------



## Egypt Urnash (Dec 15, 2005)

I get _absolutely nothing_ at the import URL - not a 404, not any kind of error from my browser, just a blank white page. Viewing the source of it is absolutely blank.

Quite disconcerting!


----------



## Pico (Dec 16, 2005)

Egypt Urnash said:
			
		

> I get _absolutely nothing_ at the import URL - not a 404, not any kind of error from my browser, just a blank white page. Viewing the source of it is absolutely blank.
> 
> Quite disconcerting!



Same here, at the moment.


----------



## Reynard-Fox (Dec 16, 2005)

Here too, just a blank page...


----------



## Moonflax (Dec 16, 2005)

When I try to import it gives me info about my account but doesn't import anything from old. It did manage to change my password for me though, to my old FA password, which I didn't realize to try until I got a lucky guess that maybe that was what happened.

I am also having the issues regarding not staying logged in for over five seconds or so.


----------



## Claw_MacKain (Dec 16, 2005)

When I try importing my account I get the same thing Arakupa got...


----------



## Werewolfhero (Dec 16, 2005)

Still nothing for me either. The account email and password are both the same as they were ond the old FA. email's werewolfhero (@) gmail.com


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 16, 2005)

Much the same story for myself as all of the above; The account goes by the name of Kestrel, the email ArkosKestrel (@t) gmail ..


----------



## Rann (Dec 16, 2005)

Um, admins? Could we have at least something along the lines of "We're working on the problem"? I mean, I know you must be, but we're kind of dangling here in the wind on this issue, so just a general pep talk of "We're tracking this down and we'll get it fixed soon" would probably help some of us feel like we're not just floating in limbo on the issue.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 16, 2005)

Rann said:
			
		

> Um, admins? Could we have at least something along the lines of "We're working on the problem"? I mean, I know you must be, but we're kind of dangling here in the wind on this issue, so just a general pep talk of "We're tracking this down and we'll get it fixed soon" would probably help some of us feel like we're not just floating in limbo on the issue.


Well, as the first post in the thread mentions, we are working on the problem. Based on other feedback I've gotten I believe I know what's wrong, and we're going to get it fixed tonight (hopefully). It looks like for some reason the e-mail server is just not sending out every e-mail like it should be.


----------



## Rann (Dec 16, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Rann said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool. S'all I wanted, a little "Don't worry, pal, we're still with you".


----------



## ebonyleopard (Dec 16, 2005)

I resigned back up and got the message that all the files still exsited I guess, but when I went to the import site, nothing came up, it was a blank screen.

Original name Ebonyleopard
e-mail: howart@peoplepc.com


----------



## Zikid (Dec 16, 2005)

Zikid said:
			
		

> I am having the same problem as DarkVixen. I am heart broken indeed.



since everyone else is doing it.. 

Original Name : Zikid

Email: dorkwear@yahoo.com


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 16, 2005)

When I click the link to import, all I get is a blank white screen. I've tried it on both the most recent version of Firefox and Explorer, and got the same blank white screen both times. Username same as the forum username:Gilligan
Email:Gilligan1_1@hotmail.com


----------



## Marwan (Dec 17, 2005)

I have that same problem as well. When I found out that Fur Affinity is back online again, I, too, start a new account as directed (which is the same exact username as my old account). Then I clicked on the import link, only to see a blank white page instead.

If I have indeed arrived too late, then I'll need to start everything from scratch all over again. x_x;; Nothing that serious, since I don't have much in my gallery to begin with.

Username: Marwan
E-mail: zanoma(at)tm.net.my.


----------



## athus (Dec 17, 2005)

Hiya. Tried to import and it said it found my stuff, but no images were restored 0.o Can Is till get it all back?


----------



## Kyubi-sama (Dec 17, 2005)

i'm only getting a blank white screen when i go to furaffinity.net/import -_-


----------



## neko_kun (Dec 17, 2005)

ditto...
account name: neko_kun
account email: Nekos_paw (at) yahoo.co.uk


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 17, 2005)

My guess is that they took the import page down till they can sort out the problems with the e-mail server. Would've been nice if they posted about it up on the main page. Communication is the heart of any community, and sadly, that seems to be something that the FA admins have always lacked. Sure there's bugs here and there, that's no need to be shy about it. What would be kinda cool is a "Server Status" page where the admins could do daily status updates. They could even list the bugs they're working on and maybe a little blurb on where they are on the bug. The way I see it, they'd get more respect by admitting and reporting about the bugs than secretly hiding away and working on them.

Eh, just my $0.02CDN...


----------



## Kyubi-sama (Dec 17, 2005)

i also think it's because of that darn mail server, i really hope they get it fixed soon^^


----------



## Pico (Dec 17, 2005)

CyberFoxx said:
			
		

> My guess is that they took the import page down till they can sort out the problems with the e-mail server. Would've been nice if they posted about it up on the main page. Communication is the heart of any community, and sadly, that seems to be something that the FA admins have always lacked. Sure there's bugs here and there, that's no need to be shy about it. What would be kinda cool is a "Server Status" page where the admins could do daily status updates. They could even list the bugs they're working on and maybe a little blurb on where they are on the bug. The way I see it, they'd get more respect by admitting and reporting about the bugs than secretly hiding away and working on them.
> 
> Eh, just my $0.02CDN...



Well, Preyfar made a post about the current bugs and such somewhere on this forum, but most people probably aren't going to dig around for it.  A status page somewhere on the main page of FA would be great, as well as some kind of note on the import page explaining what's going on.

But I do agree with you that communication is and always has been one of FA's biggest problems, not to mention a sensitivity to criticism...


----------



## Litre (Dec 17, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> CyberFoxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shh pico, you might wake them again


----------



## fji1 (Dec 18, 2005)

if they are doing the account importing this way..

username: fji
email: phatj09@gmail.com (i am using my aol for the time being...my aol is phatj09@aol.com)

if anyone can help me out...let me know! please!


----------



## kantai (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm suffering from the same problem as well.

Username: kantai
e-mail: kantai00@hotmail.com


----------



## Sanny (Dec 20, 2005)

i dont even get the import to work.

Sanny
sanny_f2000@yahoo.com


----------



## Jandan (Dec 20, 2005)

Import was a success, but no email. And yeah, I've been checking my junk folder.

So, if you're doing this manually, then

Name: Jandan

Email: heathermccoy_2000@yahoo.com


----------



## Kyubi-sama (Dec 21, 2005)

i got the same problem...

New Account : Rianu
Old Account : Kyubi-sama
Email : Kyubi-sama AT web.de


----------



## Shenzikhan (Dec 21, 2005)

Name: Shenzikhan
Email: megatronus2001@yahoo.com


----------



## ebonyleopard (Dec 21, 2005)

I've managed to now get the page but I get this message 

Verifying your account information...authentication has failed!


Ebonyleopard
howart@peoplepc.com


----------



## runwiled (Dec 22, 2005)

Not getting e-mails either.

Username: Runwiled
E-mail: runwiled at yahoo.co.uk


----------



## nek0gami (Dec 23, 2005)

Nek0gami

Email: Gage-S3@tampabay.rr.com

Nothing works. =P


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 24, 2005)

Well, if they're doing the importing manually through the forums...

username: CyberFoxx
e-mail: cyberfoxx (at) gmail.com


----------



## Arakupa (Dec 24, 2005)

Any news yet on the failed authentication business?

Just curious,
Arakupa
arakupa@gmail.com


----------



## Chaosie (Dec 24, 2005)

Not receiving e-mails =

Chaosie
chaosie@gmail.com


----------



## ryuentran (Dec 25, 2005)

IS it too late to recover my old account? Traces of me from when FA was still around before being taken out are still around. my account is ryuentran but my e-mail might not be the same. I use ryuen_tran@yahoo.com now.


----------



## Arrow (Dec 26, 2005)

I still can't get my email with the importing key either. Can someone import it for me manually? I'm not going to start using FA until I can get my old account back.

Username: Arrow
Email: arrowt@gmail.com


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 26, 2005)

Well, by the looks of it, at least for me, I guess they arn't manually importing through the forums. Guess we'll have to wait for official word that the import page is working again...


----------



## KytheraOA (Dec 27, 2005)

I also get 

"Connecting to the backup server...connected!
Verifying your account information...account authenticated!" 

Username KytheraOA
Email kythera@gmail.com

No email has turned up,  yet.  Arg!


----------



## EmeraldGuardian (Dec 28, 2005)

I get connected and authenticated aswell, yet no email comes through.

 EmeraldGuardian
 Winnerstriper3@netscape.net


----------



## Tyrannix (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm having the exact same problem as the others: I get the page saying everything has been authenticated, but no e-mail comes my way.

Tyrannix
Tyrannix@aol.com


----------



## Victoria Viper (Dec 31, 2005)

Would any adverse effects be caused by me just foregoing the import process and re-uploading my work manually? I only had a few pictures, so it wouldn't be hard, and retaining views and comments wouldn't be a big issue. I just don't want to cause myself or anyone else any problems by having a new account while remnants of my old account are still floating around in the import database.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 31, 2005)

Victoria Viper said:
			
		

> Would any adverse effects be caused by me just foregoing the import process and re-uploading my work manually? I only had a few pictures, so it wouldn't be hard, and retaining views and comments wouldn't be a big issue. I just don't want to cause myself or anyone else any problems by having a new account while remnants of my old account are still floating around in the import database.


If the import process isn't working for you and you're not having any luck with a resolution on that, I don't think it would cause any "harm" to do re-load manually (and afaik any "import" would be a merge, not a delete, anyhow, so that shouldn't adversely impact you if that does work at a later date). 
How many submissions did you have?

You certainly wouldn't be the only person who's had to start again for whatever technical reason, I'm afraid.

aside: I wish the displayed user details for yourself on http://www.furaffinity.net/user/victoriaviper/ stated when you'd signed up again (= how long you've been "waiting")
Eh, please may that not be 16 days, per your first post on this forum. 
Sincere apologies, if so, and thanks for asking again so politely after that length of time...


----------



## shep (Dec 31, 2005)

The note on the index page says this is fixed, but right now I'm getting a "page not found" when I try the "import" link.


----------



## Arakupa (Dec 31, 2005)

shep said:
			
		

> The note on the index page says this is fixed, but right now I'm getting a "page not found" when I try the "import" link.



You need to add a slash / after import and it should work.


----------



## shep (Dec 31, 2005)

ok, that did get the page to load.  Otherwise, everything is the same.  It says it worked but then no email ever shows up.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 31, 2005)

shep said:
			
		

> ok, that did get the page to load.  Otherwise, everything is the same.  It says it worked but then no email ever shows up.


That was after Dragoneer's post to say the email bugs should now be resolved, I presume; http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?p=5423&highlight=#5423 ?

And you don't have any kind of spam filter set up on your email account? _(Sorry, is usually a superfluous question that...)_

If still no luck and you can connect to IRC (link on the menu bar; http://www.furaffinity.net/ , &c.), might be useful to see whether it's possible to do a walk-through with one of the admins if they're around.
Sorry can't be of more help, myself (no tech access, here).


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 31, 2005)

shep said:
			
		

> ok, that did get the page to load.  Otherwise, everything is the same.  It says it worked but then no email ever shows up.


Shep, the e-mail that the import sends goes to your ORIGINAL FA account, not your new one. If you used a different e-mail, check the old one. Second, check your spam filters.

We tested the e-mail settings with various accounts earlier, and we got them to work every time, so the e-mail system SHOULD be working fine. If it's not at your original e-mail, or in the spam filter, let me know here. I can get you setup.


----------



## shep (Jan 1, 2006)

I have the same name and same email that I used in the old FA.  I have checked my spam filters.  Maybe it is fixed, maybe it works for everyone else, but it don't like me.


----------



## Myr (Jan 2, 2006)

http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?t=483 details a strange bug that's been encountered during account importing. It's very rare though. I've only seen it twice.


----------



## Victoria Viper (Jan 2, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> If the import process isn't working for you and you're not having any luck with a resolution on that, I don't think it would cause any "harm" to do re-load manually (and afaik any "import" would be a merge, not a delete, anyhow, so that shouldn't adversely impact you if that does work at a later date).
> How many submissions did you have?
> 
> You certainly wouldn't be the only person who's had to start again for whatever technical reason, I'm afraid.
> ...



I had about...hmm...ten pictures uploaded, I'd say.

And, I think I'd been waiting a bit longer than that. I made my first forum post probably a day or so after trying to import for the first time. But, hey, I'm no special case. I'm sure there's plenty of other people who are on the same boat as myself.

Speaking of which, it's been about 24 hours since I tried importing again. Still no e-mail. If you don't mind, I think I'm going to cry.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 2, 2006)

Victoria Viper said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, it's been about 24 hours since I tried importing again. Still no e-mail. If you don't mind, I think I'm going to cry.


We're not sure what it is at this point, but we're looking into it. E-mails are being sent out, just not everybody is receiving them. We think some ISPs may be blocking the e-mails as they go out. Not sure off hand to be honest, but we're digging into it.


----------



## Suule (Jan 2, 2006)

It's known that some mail accounts block some e-mail addresses for unknown reasons. They're not even sending them into spam filter folders.


----------



## Victoria Viper (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeah, I have a Hotmail account. Wouldn't surprise me if that was the problem.

I wonder if other Hotmail users have gotten the import function to work.

Regardless, I wanna' thank you folks for working so hard on this crap.


----------



## shep (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, nevermind for me, I decided a while ago this would be the date I give up on the importing.  I had probably over 100 pictures and comic pages, so it's going to take a while to rebuild, but there are a few benefits to starting over, so there is the "silver lining".  I'm sure you'll fix this problem eventually, but hopefully importing isn't going to be something FA will need for much longer, and I'm sure there are other things to be worked on.  Thanks for trying.  It's just good to have FA back and I'm still happy with it over all.


----------



## runwiled (Jan 2, 2006)

Same issue here. Everything authenticicates fine but i'm still not receiving an e-mail. It's a Yahoo account so i don't know if other people with Yahoo are having a problem. And yes, i've been checking my junk mail folder. Nothing is coming through.


----------



## Veritas (Jan 2, 2006)

Ditto. Page said it all went through fine. Checked my Gmail inbox and spam box - nothing, and I made the request yesterday.


----------



## Kitteh (Jan 5, 2006)

i hope this isn't too much of a bother, as my question isn't related to not being able to import due to lack of recieving an import key.. my issue is that the email i used to originally sign up with fa, kitteh@comcast.net, no longer exists. my dad fscked up and cancelled our internet while we went away on vacation over the summer without regard for my email account. we've had it back for quite some time, and i got the account re-created over the phone, but i took down the automated password the operator gave wrong, and i've yet to go through the hassle of straightening that out..

so, yes. point is, the email address i've been using ever since is comely@gmail.com (er, this can be confirmed as it's linked to kitteh.deviantart.com and miau.livejournal.com now; i am the same kitteh).. is there any possibility i could still import everything from the old fa? i'd be a bit sad if i had to end up re-submitting everything i've lost, and having to start from scratch as far as hit counts go.. i'll do it if need be, of course; i've already created the account, but yes. is there any hope this could be done with comely@gmail.com?

thanks for taking the time to deal with this, guys, really.


----------



## Xax (Jan 5, 2006)

Apparently the e-mail is sent to your current email (on your new account), not the email you used to originally sign up for FA.

However, you still have to be able to name that e-mail address.


----------



## Kitteh (Jan 6, 2006)

Xax said:
			
		

> Apparently the e-mail is sent to your current email (on your new account), not the email you used to originally sign up for FA.
> 
> However, you still have to be able to name that e-mail address.



ooh, i wasn't aware! i thought they sent it to your original email address. thanks; i guess i'll be making an attempt to import, now. :3


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 6, 2006)

Xax said:
			
		

> Apparently the e-mail is sent to your current email (on your new account), not the email you used to originally sign up for FA.
> 
> However, you still have to be able to name that e-mail address.


That was changed. The e-mail is now sent to the e-mail address on the account associated with your original FA 1.0 account. That means for all those people who typed in "piepiepie" "bobNOSPAM@yahoo.com" or "plz ask for maill!" they will not, and can not, receive an import key.

Even if all e-mail issues were resolved and fixed, they'd be out of luck. The e-mails did go to the new e-mail address, but it was fixed so they went to the old address.


----------



## EmeraldGuardian (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok well...here I am all n00b-like asking for trouble lol. But here I go. 

 My old account:
 EmeraldGuardian
 Winnerstriper3@netscape.net

 The goddam settings for spam filter won't svae their changes when I try to receive the email. Instead of going through the cursed mail account, can I request for the email to be sent to an alternate address? I'd like it sent to Winnerstriper3@hotmail.com if nobody minds. I really have no choice but to do this or smash my pc into a million pieces (which I'm sure won't help anyone) Thanks.


----------



## Xax (Jan 6, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> That was changed. The e-mail is now sent to the e-mail address on the account associated with your original FA 1.0 account. That means for all those people who typed in "piepiepie" "bobNOSPAM@yahoo.com" or "plz ask for maill!" they will not, and can not, receive an import key.
> 
> Even if all e-mail issues were resolved and fixed, they'd be out of luck. The e-mails did go to the new e-mail address, but it was fixed so they went to the old address.



Thank god. I was wondering when someone would realize that particular hole.


----------



## Rikmach (Jan 7, 2006)

*still* not getting an e-mail here.

Rikmach
rikmach@hotmail.com


----------



## phantom-inker (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm not getting the e-mail either.  I've tried many times on many different days.

Account name:  phantom-inker
E-mail address:  inker2576@yahoo.com

I _did_ just receive the e-mail that notified me that I signed up for an account on the forums here --- and I signed up just a few minutes ago.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jan 7, 2006)

Well, I'm still not receiving the e-mail. Checked both Gmail's and my local mail server's spam folders and they didn't put it there. My only guess is that it's getting lost somewhere.


----------



## Foxiekins (Jan 10, 2006)

*Afterwards...*

I was unable to import my old account, so I began uploading pics...  Then someone manually imported it for me...  Now I have a couple of duplicate pics...  How do I delete the duplicates...?  I can't seem to find a delete option in editing...


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Afterwards...*



			
				Foxiekins said:
			
		

> I was unable to import my old account, so I began uploading pics...  Then someone manually imported it for me...  Now I have a couple of duplicate pics...  How do I delete the duplicates...?  I can't seem to find a delete option in editing...


Hiya Foxiekins! 

Is the usual "good" timing that, no? Trust that wasn't too inconvenient and thank you again for waiting so long and re-loading your other works.

If you go into "Account", then "Submissions", you can delete the duplicates from there.
=>  http://www.furaffinity.net/account/Foxiekins/submissions/ (direct link)


Onwards!


----------



## donaldson (Jan 11, 2006)

Another user unable to import. The usual as everyone's posted here.

Username (Old and New): donaldson
Email: donaldson@wi.rr.com


----------



## Tremaine (Jan 22, 2006)

Even after the account import has supposedly been fixed, I still can't import...


----------



## squirrelydoom (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm afraid that I must add myself to this list as well...

username: squirrelydoom
email: squirrelydoom0@yahoo.com

Anyway, thanks for any help


----------

